# SDO question



## Carolyn (Jun 9, 2008)

I bought an EOY (even years) at SDO.  It is a floating week.  When is the soonest I can reserve the 2010 week?  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 9, 2008)

The earliest you can make a reservation at your home resort is 12 mos. out from the (2010) day of arrival.  For lots of info. about Starwood, see the FAQ at the top of the board.

I just looked it up and Jan. 1, 2010, is a Friday, which is a check-in day at SDO, so the earliest you could make a reservation for Jan. 1, 2010, would be Jan. 1, 2009! 

Wow!  Has SDO been popular for questions lately!


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 10, 2008)

That's what I thought.  We also own at WSJ and when I called Starwood about the SDO, they let me reserve(confirm) our Week 45 2009 (fixed week).  I was surprised since this was over 16 mos. prior to check in.  What's up with that?

Carolyn


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jun 10, 2008)

Denise,

I think that the spate of SDO questions has to do with the number of SDOs which have recently resold. You can add my Ebay purchase of last week to the list, 2 bd LO EOY odd, Pre*wood weeks 1-52 ,  $2082


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2008)

Carolyn said:


> That's what I thought.  We also own at WSJ and when I called Starwood about the SDO, they let me reserve(confirm) our Week 45 2009 (fixed week).  I was surprised since this was over 16 mos. prior to check in.  What's up with that?
> 
> Carolyn



WSJ was owned by another company before Starwood bought them out, so Starwood has to abide by the reservation rules that were in the owner's contracts with the previous developer.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2008)

BLUE AYES said:


> Denise,
> 
> I think that the spate of SDO questions has to do with the number of SDOs which have recently resold. You can add my Ebay purchase of last week to the list, 2 bd LO EOY odd, Pre*wood weeks 1-52 ,  $2082



Thanks - can you provide the ebay link?


----------



## Denise L (Jun 10, 2008)

This looks like the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=200226104982


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jun 10, 2008)

I would if I knew how


----------



## BLUE AYES (Jun 10, 2008)

My office manager just showed me how to do it.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200226104982


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

